# Any dub's cycling abroad? Any advice tips ect?



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

We are in Dublin and looking at cycling abroad in the new year. Not got notes from our clinic yet, thats my next job. Then to choose a clinic abroad is next. So i'm wondering if anyone can offer me any words of wisdom, feeling very lost at the mo so any help at all would be great

Thanks


----------

